# London Womens Clinic



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Ladies i have been for an appointment at the Chaucer Hospital in Kent wasnt happy now considering LWC anyone else using that clinic and any information would be good. I am looking to egg-share.

Tamara


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Tamara,
I am currently under LWC in cardiff and they have been fantastic. So helpful and very professional. If we end up having to go down the IVF route (hoping to egg share too) then i will need to go either swansea or london for egg collection & transfer. Just hoping that the staff are as lovely as in cardiff. Try and go to one of there open evening. We found it really helpful and you get a chance to meet some of the staff members.
Anyway, which ever clinic you choose GOOD LUCK!!    

Moocat


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Tamara,

I've had several cycles at LWC in London - although not egg share (too old  )

I have no complaints as such, but then I don't have anything to compare them to as I've not been to any other clinics. There are probably some reviews on the clinic review thread you could read through

Did you have any specific questions? Not sure what to tell you really. Nurses are all good, reception team are fabulous. Consultants fine - you don't spend much time with them anyway to be honest - after first consultation most of your day to day dealings are with the nurses. It's always busy, but I've rarely had a really long wait/been delayed too much. Other than that, not much to say really....feel free to PM me if you have specific questions  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Tamara,

I'm just starting out on my tx at LWC. The staff in Cardiff are lovely. I was told to go there by my sister as she got her  there and found that they were the best clinic that she has been with. I've heard that the staff in Swansea are ok, they can be a bit hurried with you. My sister went to London to have EC & ET and she loved it there, she said that the staff we so nice  

Good luck with you tx   

Tina xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya, im the sister that tina was talking about (hiya sis ill ring you later) like she said i got my BFP with the LWC, i was at the cardiff clinic and travelled to london for EC and ET, all the staff are fab and if you decide on using these clinics you will be in very safe hands! if i ever decided to have more children i would definatly go back with them!

take care loads of love jo xxx


----------



## existere (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm with LWC at the moment. It's my first TTC cycle, and I chose to do eggshare with IVF due to the much higher success rates (as opposed to IUI).

The staff are all very warm and knowledgeable. Best yet, I feel really comfortable just ringing up and asking to speak to a nurse about various questions.

Had my egg collection yesterday - 18. Of our 9, 8 were mature. LWC did ICSI (which they do with eggsharers, to give them the best chance as they are giving away half the eggs) yesterday with those 8, and rang today to let me know that all 8 have fertilised. 

I have absolutely no complaints - just hope it works!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello Tamara

I feel very strongly about this, more so recently. I think the LWC are quite disgraceful actually. I don't mean to upset anyone and i truly from the bottom of my heart wish everybody who experiences treatment there the very very best of luck i truly do. I found them absolutely awful, cold, rushed, overworked and full, impatient, I would even go as far as to say they 'felt' greedy. I am not even joking. I felt as though they were greedy just to get my eggs and make money. I feel it was the worst service i have ever received in all my life for anything. Nowadays i feel completely used by them. I am realy really still upset about it and can't forget how awful it was. I try my best to block it out. Did anyone else have their embryo transfer by a female doctor plastered in make-up?? I did. I was told to wear no make-up/deodrant/perfume, when i went for the transfer the doctor had thick mascara on and bright red lipstick! In my wildest dreams i wish that i could have been one of those people who go in with one of those hidden cameras to prove everything that happened there. The scanning room had NO privacy screen, everytime i undressed infront of people. I had to squeeze past a filfy oveflowing tissues bin numerous times to get up to the table. Once i was lying waiting for the nurse who had misplace my notes and when she returned all the people outside waiting could see me half naked on the table. I think the rooms were cramped and the nurses dithering and unorganised. I am not surprised in the slightest that our cycle did not work. SEE LINK BELOW

I now have a clinic to make comparison which emphasises to me how bad LWC were:

It was our first cycle ICSI and we also egg shared. I am currently on a 2ww again and have been receiveing treatment at *Bourn Hall* in Cambridge which i would recommend till the end of my days and to anyone in a heartbeat. I would even go as far as to say make the journey possible if you are not nearby and go there for your treatment!!!!! If they are one of the best clinics in the world i can most definately see why!! (They are home to the first ivf baby ever Louise Brown) The staff are absolutely *incredible*, caring, patient, knowlegeable. The doctors warm, unrushed and professional. The clinic is beautiful and sparkling clean. Even the anesthetist was amazing and made a fabulous impression on me! The service is *second to none*. I honestly love this clinic so much i would even go as far as to say i am actually even enjoying this cycle and the journey this time as i feel so cared for at this clinic. It is so personal there, calm, thorough, organised. I was always asked about any concerns and given thorough answers in a genuine way. I plan to always have my treatment there. If our cycle does not work this time does not come into it at all. I will be straight back there. They are incredible. I would like to do another egg share there and maybe simply donate in future. I am armed with thankyou cards for nurses who recognise me and make time to ask how i am everytime i go. I am taking chocolates next time i go, i just want to show them how grateful and impressed i am!! I feel lucky to be with them.

The HFEA reports i looked at from 2007 also place LWC below national average with most treatments. The 2007 report from Bourn Hall, Cambridge place them higher than the national average for most treatments.

*Here is the link to our review:*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103779.0

I am glad that others find this clinic better than i did. I wish everyone every success. I can understand on this thread i seem to be the only one with a negative view of this clinic but i have read others and i thinkyou do need to move clinic if you are unsure of a clinic so you can make a comparison. I went to LWC under recommendation but it was the worst experience of my life. Worse than the BFN result even!

*Tamara* I just want to say that i don't intend for my post on your question to upset you or scare you or offend you or anything!!! I just want to be honest as that is what this site is all about. I think it is better though to look at peoples reviews once they have been to two or more clinics so they have had something to compare experiences with. I wish i had done this properly before going to LWC so its good you are asking thoroughly.

Good luck Tamara and best wishes to everyone xxxxxxx

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## Mesenet (Oct 23, 2008)

Evette,

I agree with you 200%.  LWC are truly awful: rushed, understaffed, inexperienced nurses, ignorant doctors, just out to charge the earth...simply because they are based in Harley Street.
I have no doubt that some people have had positive results with them, but I think those are the people that would have had a positive result ANYWHERE (usually ladies with good ovarian reserve and/or on the young side).
I was with them for 3 IVF/ICSI cycles, and then decided to cut my losses and am in the process of changing clinics.

A word of advice on the ICSI at LWC: they will try to push it onto you if you produce only a few eggs.  Don't fall for this.  
ICSI should only be used in the case of a known sperm problem.  What nobody will tell you at LWC when they are tyring to push the ICSI on to you, is that once they strip an egg for ICSI, that egg is useless if they don't manage to inject it.  Research has shown that eggs CAN and DO mature if left a few hours in the petri dish and then normal IVF is performed.
So LWC are actually reducing your chances by performing unncessary ICSI.  You would have thought they wouldn't want to harm their own statistics, but this just goes to show the measure of how either ignorant or greedy they are.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

well ladies ive just had my 2nd FET! with this clinic an ive got a  i think my doc is fantastic always greets me with a hug an a smile ! nurses were fantastic got on really well with them always had a giggle with them! the reception girls they are fantastic always stopped to have a chat with them ,like ive known them all mylife ! 
im a down to earth person an the lwc are too . i loved them x an yeah they can get busy but wat clinic dont! but i was never made to feel used i did ES twice too an my recepient is pg too . i was made to feel special


----------

